# plakat terminology



## cnbufford (Feb 5, 2013)

What makes a betta a "plakat"? Aren't they all technically? I noticed competitions have a different category altogether for this kind.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

i'm not sure what the exact difference is other than they are short finned, have less than 4 rays, are usually dragon scaled, and should have an asymmetric anal fin. They also have stockier bodies and dont normally reach 180* and tend to have darker or more wild type colorations. Plakats are usually bred as fighters and HMPK is bred as a show or pet type fish. (not saying everyone that breeds for PK is breeding to fight, but by the way I see them classified (5*) makes me think that its pretty common)

Really, the only real difference between PK and HMPK is plakat is the original form and HMPK is a HM x PK mix so they have short fins, but look more HM than a regular PK.

Plakat::









HMPK










See the difference in their Caudal and anal?



Also, I hope that what I said made sense, its been a longggg weekend!


----------



## cnbufford (Feb 5, 2013)

Yep, that makes sense, thanks! So is a HM always going to be a PK?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

no. There's a long finned HM and a plakat version.
Standard Halfmoon:









Compare this to the second betta that Aemaki posted: The fins on the HMPK are significantly shorter, halfway almost between the HM and the PK.

As if that weren't confusing enough, there's a Double plakat, and a double halfmoon plakat.

Double plakat:









DTHMPK:


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

No, HM is long finned. HMPK has the long finned HM bred with a PK somewhere in his background. The Halfmoon plakat and plakat are REALLY similar, just minor differences, kind of like looking at a super delta and Halfmoon when talking about long finned bettas


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

+1 to sky willow, didn't see that when I posted.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's my plakat, Owl! :-D


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

PK= short fins
Traditional PK=round tail, 2 ray branching
Transitional PK=Inbetween traditional PK and HMPK
HMPK=short fin and reaches 180, min 4 ray branching
Symmetrical PK=180 tail, anal fin is not pointy and doesnt go longer than the tail
DTPK=double tail short fins
CTPK=Crown tail with short fins


----------

